# Guess what this ad is for



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id= ... y=1&loop=0


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Didnt see that one coming


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats pretty good!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Was that Finn?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- Oh, my - that was well worth watching!


----------

